# Fuente conmutada a 45v, funcionara?



## Spaintek (May 3, 2006)

Hola intento hacer una fuente conmutada a 45 voltios de eltrada de 12v

tengo el siguiente esquema pero nesesito de sabios para que digan si funsionara realmente como lo tengo.

Componentes:

Resistencias

•	R1= 2,2k
•	R2= 4.7K
•	R3= 4.7K
•	R4= 2,2k
•	R5= 1K
•	R6= 1K
•	R7= 4.7K
•	R8= 10K
Capacitores

•	C1= 100nF
•	C2= 10nF
•	C3= 100nF
•	C4= 1000uF



Semiconductores

•	T1= BC548
•	T2= BC548
•	T3= BC548
•	T4= IRF640
•	D1= 1N4007
•	D2= 1N4007
•	D3= 1N4007
•	ZD1= 45V
•	NT= Núcleo Toroidal 40mm 
100 espirales de alambre barnizado de 1mm.


----------



## Ehecatl (May 4, 2006)

¿De qué tipo de ferrita está hecho tu núcleo?


----------



## Spaintek (May 4, 2006)

Ehecatl la verdad no se de cuantos tipos de ferrita exitan pero si me ayudaras para construir esta fuente conmutada te lo agradeseria lo unico que quiero saber si funciona realmente y entrega el voltaje requerido para no comprar los componentes de embalde (gastar por gastar).

Gracias 
Saluds a todos.

Alan


----------



## Ehecatl (May 8, 2006)

Hay distintos tipos de ferrita que se diferencian por sus características magnéticas, por lo que entre un material y otro, el número de vueltas puede diferir.


----------



## Spaintek (May 9, 2006)

Ok, gracias por la información entonces de que tipo de ferrita y cuantas vueltas me recomendarias.

y funcionara el circuito?????


----------



## Ehecatl (May 11, 2006)

¿Qué corriente máxima es la que te tiene que proporcionar la fuente a la salida?
Voy a buscar unos apuntes para tratar de ayudarte en el cálculo. Además del material de la ferrita hay que saber varios datos más de la misma, como es la longitud media (del circuito magnético) y el área del núcleo.


----------



## Spaintek (May 11, 2006)

Bueno la maxima es de 45v si se puede estabilizar mejor


Gracias.


----------



## fdesergio (May 15, 2006)

Antes que nada me excuso si lo que te digo te ofende, dices que no quieres comprar los elementos si no va a funcionar, mia migo en electronica nada esta dicho y si experimentas con esa mentalidad no conseguiras nunca nada, esto se aprende viendo echar humo elemtos comprando otros, reciclando otros en fin de todo un poco, montalo y mira como funciona.
Ahora si a lo que vinimos, fucncionar creo si, ahora los problemas:
El voltaje de salida depende del bobinado y del ciclo util de la señal, si tu oscilador por lo que veo no tiene como variarlo tendras que trabajar mucho con el bobinado y se volvera algo tedioso, lo mejor es poder cambiar el ciclo util y dejar quieto la bobina.
Tu fuente no podra estabilizar la tension de salida, pues no tiene realimentacion, solo se apagar si aumenta el voltaje de salida, hace ocnducir el zener y aterriza el mosfet, nada de control.
No se si sea solo un experimento o quieres hacer algo bueno, tendria que utilizar un IC para eso ej: UC3842 etc hay tantos y baratos que no se justifica ese oscilador que usa, bueno no se cual sea tu didea, solo un consejo mas, intenta todo lo que se te venga a la cabeza solo asi aprenderas, obviamente informaciónrmate, si te puedo ayudar en algo mas a visame, lo hare congusto, chauuuuuu


----------



## Ehecatl (May 16, 2006)

De acuerdo con fdesergio, y por otro lado la corriente no se da en volts sino en Amperes.


----------



## rosmario (May 16, 2006)

y donde esta el plano de la fuente conmutada :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Ehecatl (May 16, 2006)

Unos cuantos mensajes arriba.


----------



## fdesergio (May 16, 2006)

Rosmario, sino estas logeado no puedes ver los archivos adjuntos, en el mensaje de inicio esta el plano de la fuente, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## omi64 (Jul 2, 2007)

loggeado y todo, no veo el circuito


----------



## JV (Jul 2, 2007)

omi64 dijo:
			
		

> loggeado y todo, no veo el circuito



Hiciste click en "Descargar"???


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola. Una vez en este foro hablaban de este elevador y decian que funcionaba. Alguien lo había hecho de 40V creo y decía por los mismos motivos que explican más atrás que no creían que sea para nada estable pero que su funcionamiento los había sorprendido, era estable nomás.
Personalmente le pondría un modulador PWM al disparo del FET, el TL494 es otra muy buena opción, fácil de usar.
Por otro lado, yo experimenté con un circuito parecido y con un toroide de fuente de PC (como 3.5 cm de diámetro exterior) y no conseguí más de 10W, el toroide empezaba a calentarse. Tal vez no lo haya bobinado de la mejor manera


----------



## marco antonio (Abr 29, 2010)

vi tu circuito averigue con varios colegas y esta por verse dime funcionara siempre cuando un buen transistor


----------



## zopilote (Abr 29, 2010)

El circuito funciona, pero nunca le he probado sacando dicho voltaje, y a 45V diriamos que vas ha tener un ridiculo amperaje, menos de 100mA. yo lo hice para 24V y con la carga que le conectamos 200ma, ha las justas rendia el circuito. Suerte.


----------

